# "Stupid Man!" (poor technique)



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTr50aHGDnI&sns=em

Uncle Bob makes a tit of himself once again.

Obviously a canon user from the white zoom.

All the kit. No wit.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know if stupid is the accurate term. That's a bit harsh. 

Inattentive, oblivious, and careless may be more accurate.

It is not like he was deliberately standing in the way of the troops trying to take pictures. 

There is no indication that if this photographer was aware of the incoming formation that he would not have gotten out of the way.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 17, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I don't know if stupid is the accurate term. That's a bit harsh.
> 
> Inattentive, oblivious, and careless may be more accurate.
> 
> ...



My use of quotation marks in the title alludes to the spoken dialogue on the clip, rather than my personal opinion.

However, I do tend to agree with the sentiment. A bit more self awareness required me thinks.


----------



## zim (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeh was reported quite heavily in uk press, not stupid just oblivious, they are marching rather fast stupid guards ;D


----------

